# Red & Reb - by RVGleason (BBW, SSBHM, Romance, Feeding)



## RVGleason (Jan 22, 2008)

_BBW, SSBHM, Romance, Feeding_ - Love at first sight in the diner!

[*Author's Note*: This is my earliest story and characters, Red & Reb.]
* Red & Reb

by RVGleason 
*​ 

 Red yawned, covering his mouth with his beefy hand. He looked at the clock next to his computer.

Almost midnight, he said.

He stared at the document on his computer screen, made a few extra changes in the text, then clicked on "save", and put the computer in sleep mode. He started to rise from his chair, then flopped back down on the seat. It took Red two more tries before he managed to get his bulk in a standing position. After sitting for over four hours writing another Sci-Fi story, it was no wonder it took his legs awhile to find their strength to support Reds weight.

Terry "Red" Patrick was one of the most successful science fiction writers in the business. His books always hitting number one in the Best Sellers lists, with several having been turned into major blockbuster movies and TV series. He was recognized worldwide for the quality of his writing. He was an imposing figure, both artistically and physically. He was not only recognizable by his shock of thick, red hair, hence his nickname, but also for being one of the fattest writers around. Getting into a routine of spending hours writing and eating, barely leaving his home except to visit his favorite diner, Tonys, Red managed to pack on a good 430 pounds on his 511 frame.

What surprised many people, including his doctor, was that despite his weight, Red was as healthy as a horse (some remarked on the resemblance!). His whole family were heavy, with no history of major health problems, and Red was no exception to the family rule. When he was younger, his size did cause him humiliation from cruel schoolmates. But now, as an extremely successful and wealthy writer, he could care less what people thought. When he did venture outside his home, it was either to collect another award for his work, or to eat.

It was now five minutes past midnight, and he called his driver to take him to Tonys, which was open 24 hours. He preferred going there after midnight anyway, less people to hassle and stare at him. The driver helped Red into the back seat of his limo, which noticeably lowered a few inches, then off they went to Tonys.

Rebecca Jones, the new waitress at Tony's, poured another cup of coffee for the truck driver who grunted his thanks. She smiled as he paid his bill, gave her a tip, and gruffly said "Thanks, babe," before he headed for his waiting rig. She rang up the cash register and deposited the money. She watched from the counter as the truck roared off into the darkness of the highway.

Sally, the other waitress at Tonys, walked over to Rebecca and gave her a thumbs up.

Hey Reb!" grinned Sally, Not bad for your first night on the job. Old Ben barely even looks up at me when I serve him, and you almost got a whole sentence out of that road jockey!

Just my bubbly charm, I guess!, Rebecca giggled. You know us fat chicks are just slopping over with it!

They both laughed, Rebecca laughing the loudest.

Girlfriend! said Sally. You are something else. Youve been on the job since 10 oclock, and you already made more on tips than I do, and this is just your first night! Theres just something about you that brings a smile to everyone who meets you. Ive known a few girls of, shall we say, 'size', who are just plain miserable. But, you dont seem to let it bother you at all.

Well, smiled Rebecca, Ill admit I once did feel pretty low about myself. But then one day I figured I could either remain miserable or say screw it! if people dont like the way I look, thats their problem, not mine! Hey! This is who I am, Rebecca said, her large, round body jiggling. So what if Im over 300 pounds, big deal. Im healthy, the doc says no problems so far as he could see; he said Ill probably outlive him! Besides, I think Tony hired me because I make a great advertisement for his cooking!

Honey, I think youre on the button there! laughed Sally.

They were both laughing when they spotted the limousine pulling up to the dinner.

Gee, were getting the fancy crowd tonight, Rebecca chuckled.

Hey, said Sally, thats one our regulars coming for his nightly meal, and a celebrity to boot.

Really? Rebecca whispered. Who?

Oh, just Red Patrick, the writer, thats all.

Rebecca blinked, "THE Red Patrick? Wow!, I've read all his stuff and seen the movies from his books. And he eats here?

Every night, honey," Sally answered. But let me give you some advice. He likes coming here because its quiet and out of the way. Doesnt like being stared at.

He doesnt? quizzed Rebecca. They dont even put his pictures on his book. I dont even know what he looks like. I wouldnt think he would get recognized if nobody's seen what he looks,.... Rebeccas sentence stuck in her throat as she saw the huge figure emerging from the open car door. She watched from behind the counter as Red Patrick started lumbering towards the diners door.

Sally poked Rebecca in her plump ribs. Dont stare so, Reb, youll burn a hole into the door!

I cant help it, Sal, Rebecca whispered heavily. I just never saw anyone so, so... she stammered.

Fat? Sally said, thinking she was finishing the sentence.

No, Rebecca finally answered. I never saw anyone so cute!

And she blushed as Red Patrick entered the diner, his body filling the entire frame of the door. 

Red slowly headed for his favorite table. When he became a regular patron, Tony made a special reserved table just for Red. It was out of the way and more private, with the table spaced just enough from the seat for Red to squeeze his body in. Since eating at Tony's, Red was a bit amused to find the space between the table and his belly had gotten smaller. _"Tony must have moved the table closer,_" Red joked to himself, even though he knew the table was bolted to the floor. He started thumbing through the menu to decide what he wanted when he heard the waitress' voice.

"What can I get you, honey?"

_"Hmmm, Sally's getting a little more familiar than usual," _Red thought and he turned to give his order. The words stuck in his throat when he saw that it wasn't Sally but someone new waiting on him. She was no taller than 5'8, with soft, blond hair which cascaded like a halo framing her round face. Her eyes were a lovely shade of blue, which sparkled when she smiled. And her body was large, plump and round. She must have weighed at least 320 pounds, a good hundred pounds less than Red himself. Red couldn't help but keep staring at her beaming face with the sparkling blue eyes.

"Um, your order, Mr. Patrick?" Rebecca repeated, her voice almost like a song.

Red snapped out of his trance and quickly glanced at the menu in his hands. "Oh, yeah, right. Um, I'd like the T-Bone steak, well done, with onions and steak fries, and a large cherry coke, please."

"Okay, honey, coming right up. And if you need anything else, you just give ol' Rebecca a holler, okay?" Rebecca sweetly smiled as she collected the menu and headed for the order window. Red couldn't help but keep staring at her as she gave the order, so transfixed he didn't notice when Rebecca finished relaying the order by adding the sentence: "And make sure those are double portions, Tony!"

Red watched as Rebecca took another customer's order, her face beaming in a big smile. After awhile, he noticed Rebecca returning to his table with his order. She placed the dish down in front of him so as to get the full whiff of the food's aroma. Red blinked as he saw the huge platter in front of him overflowing with steak fries and the biggest T-bone steak he ever saw. 

"Gee, I'm sure I ordered a regular plate," Red puzzled.

Before he could say anything, Rebecca placed the steak knife and fork into Red's hands and in bright voice said, "Now, if you need anything else, sweetie, Rebecca will be nearby. Enjoy!"

And Red watched as Rebecca practically skipped back to the counter. He watched her closely, fascinated that a woman that large could move so gracefully. He was still staring when she look his way.

"Now, you eat that while it's still hot and sizzling, you hear?" she playfully scolded. Red took another whiff of the hot steak, and began eating his meal.

_"Delicious,_" he thought, "_the best Tony's ever made_." He put his attention to his meal, not noticing that Rebecca was now staring at him eating and enjoying every bite he was taking.

_"My, my,_" Rebecca giggled to herself, "_that boy is a good eater_!" She continue to tend to her other customers, with one eye longingly fixed on Red. 

As he was taking the final bite of his dinner, Rebecca quickly went to the pie rack and cut a huge slice of homemade apple pie, topping it with a more than liberal amount of whipped cream, and brought the pie to Red's table just as he swallowed the last piece of steak.

"Here's your dessert, honey!" Rebecca merrily chimed as she placed the tempting dish on the table.

"Dessert?" Red questioned. "But I didn't order dessert."

"It comes with the meal," Rebecca smiled sweetly.

"Really?" Red smiled back, knowing full well that wasn't the case. "Is this a new policy Tony instituted?" and waited to hear her answer.

Unfazed, Rebecca cheerfully returned the volley. "As of tonight, dearie! Now, you're not going to say no after I went to the trouble of bringing it, are you?"

Red grinned as he picked up his fork. "Well, if you put it that way, how can I refuse!" He speared a large piece of pie and cream with his fork and shoved it into him mouth. "Hmmmmm!", he exaggerated his delight. "Just like Mumsie used to make!" and helped himself to another forkful. He finished off he pie in a few minutes, leaving the plate empty except for a few crumbs and dabs of whipped cream. He placed the fork on the plate like a victorious hunter, and Rebecca clapped her hands in appreciation.

"My hero!" she laughed, and Red couldn't help but laugh as well. He began to raise himself out of the booth to take a bow, then found to his surprise that he couldn't move. His belly was pressed firmly against the table. What little space had been there was gone and Red found himself wedged tightly in the booth. His struggle was noticeable, and the few patrons in the diner turned their attention towards his direction, a few smirking as they watched. He saw them staring at him and he felt himself flush in embarrassment, when suddenly he felt a tugging on his arm and realized it was Rebecca helping to pry him loose.

"Now, don't you worry, honey," she said reassuringly. "This happens to ME all the time!" She gave him a wink as she tugged his arm again. Red pushed as she tugged, and found himself slowly but surely slipping out. He gave himself one more push just as Rebecca gave one final tug, causing him to pop out of the booth like a champagne cork and both he and Rebecca crashed to the floor of the diner with a loud THUMP! The rest of the customers watched as Red and Rebecca slowly sat up, bumping their heads together as they did. They both stared at each other for a second, and then Red gave out a loud, hardy laugh.

"Gee, I hope Tony has earthquake insurance!" he bellowed and was joined by Rebecca and the rest of the diner in a long, good natured laugh. A couple of the patrons came over to help Red and Rebecca to their feet, which took them a couple of tries before they succeeded. Red thanked them all and allowed Rebecca to lead him by the arm to the cash register. 

"Well, Rebecca, not only do you serve great meals here," he grinned broadly, "but you even provide entertainment with audience participation!" and gave out another loud laugh.

"We aim to please!" Rebecca giggled as she rang up his bill. Red paid the bill, and gave Rebecca an extremely generous tip.

"Thank you," he grinned, " for a wonderful dining experience!"

"My pleasure, Mr. Patrick." Rebecca shyly smiled, feeling her cheeks warmly blush.

Red smiled back, "Please, call me Red." Then he leaned forward and softly whispered, "Rebecca, what time is your shift over?"

Rebecca blushed again and whispered back, "At 5 am, just before the breakfast staff comes in. And you can call me Reb".

Red warmly smiled. "Reb, would you care to join me for breakfast? I hear Tony's serves a great ham, eggs and pancake breakfast platter."

"I'd love it," Rebecca answered, feeling herself blush again.

"Then, I'll see you at five, Reb!" Red winked as he headed for the door with a more noticeable waddle to his walk. Rebecca watched as Red managed to squeeze himself back into his limo, and saw him wave as the car drove off. 

She went back to the counter to see Sally giving her a wry smile.

"Well," said Sally, "I guess Tony is going to have to move Red's table out a couple of more inches."

"Inches?" Rebecca slyly smiled. "I think perhaps another foot and a half is going to be a necessity!" They both laughed and went back to work, Breakfast was only a few hours away and Rebecca made a note for the cook to make sure and have an extra large order of hash browns ready. 

View attachment RedReb.jpg


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 22, 2008)

that was an excellent story!!


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 15, 2008)

*Red & Reb at the Fair*

Red Patrick took another sip of coffee as he proofread the document on his computer screen. Satisfied, he clicked save. His eyes moved from the computer screen to the photo next to it. He smiled as he looked at the picture taken of himself and Rebecca the week before, gazing lovingly on her sweet, round face. 

The photo had been taken at the Sci-Fi convention they attended, the first one where he appeared as a featured guest. Red had never been much of a social animal. Even though he was comfortable with his size, there used to be times when he was self conscious about his 400 plus-pound body. He had met woman before who recognized his name, but were put off by his size. 

All that changed when he met Rebecca Jones, who had been the new waitress at his favorite diner, Tonys. Over 300 pounds herself, she accepted herself as she was and her exuberance and self-confidence was infectious. Red soon found himself attending more social functions with Rebecca, who he affectionately called Reb, by his side. She attended all the Sci-Fi dinners where Red accepted awards for his successful series of books and screen plays. 

While Rebecca was working at Tonys, she was studying computer graphics at the town university, and with her creative skills, helped Red develop a line of computer games that further enhanced his reputation and wealth. Soon, she made enough money to hang up her waitressing gig at Tonys, but she and Red remained faithful regulars, always saying hello to Tony, her friend Sally and the other regulars there. They always sat at their favorite booth where Red and Rebecca first met while she was a waitress. The booth had been moved out another foot to accommodate the couples girth. Thanks to the meals at Tonys, both had gained a good 30 pounds, Red weighing in now at 460 and Rebecca tipping the scales at 350. It didnt matter to them or what people thought, they had each other and they were happy. 

Whenever Red was working on a storyline for a new book, Rebecca made sure to give him his privacy, calling him only during the designated time he took his breaks. This night, Red surveyed his computer screen one more time when the phone rang at five minutes to midnight.

Just like clockwork. He grinned, and picked up the receiver. Hows it going, honey?

Rebs voiced chimed from the other end, Great.

Red answered, Almost have this chapter done. As soon as I finish another paragraph, Ill pick you up in 15 minutes for dinner.

Dont rush on my account, sweetie, take your time and call me when youre ready. By the way, honey, Reb continued, do you have any plans for the Fourth of July?

Red glanced at his calender. Not really, he answered, why?

Well, cooed Rebecca, we could go to the Fourth of July Fair in town. Theyll have rides and fireworks and everything.

Reds brow furrowed at the thought of all the people who would be attending.

The Fair? he questioned. "Gee, Reb, Im not sure. You know how I feel about large crowds.

But honey! Rebecca said in a mock-whine, Its the Fourth of July! Well have a fun time, I promise.

Well.... Red hesitated.

Pleeze! she pleaded in her best little girl voice.

Red laughed. Okay, okay, you win! Well plan it out over dinner. Ill pick you up in a half hour.

Cant wait, hon, Rebecca sweetly answered. See you soon. She gave the receiver a big, audible kiss before hanging up.

Happily singing to herself, she sat down at her make-up table to brush her hair for her dinner date with Red. She glanced at the framed photo of herself and Red that was on table. Next to the photo was a colorful flyer for the Fourth of July Fair. Her eyes lingered on the bright multi-colored banner on the flyer which read in big, block letters, BE SURE TO ENTER OUR 10TH ANNUAL HOT DOG EATING CONTEST!. She turned her gaze back to the picture of herself and Red, and with her index finger, tapped Reds large, round belly on the photo. She smiled to herself, then went back to brushing her soft blond hair.

The day of the Fourth of July Fair found Red & Reb strolling down the Midway, catching in all the sites and sounds of the Fair. Rebecca was wearing a brightly colored summer shirt and blue shorts, while Red had on a yellow polo shirt and brown shorts.

"I can't believe you talked me into wearing shorts!" Red half-grumbled.

"Well," Rebecca cheerily said, "you have great legs and you should show them off more often!" she said, taking another look at Red's large legs and giving him a wolf whistle.

Red couldn't help but laugh and, looking at Rebecca's chubby legs, added, "And you've got nice gams too, my sweet!" He gave her plump hand a gentle squeeze as they continued their stroll. 

They went on some of the rides, including the roller coaster, in which they rode in the first car. The coaster seemed to speed down the tracks faster with the help of their additional weight. Red was surprised to find how much he was enjoying himself. He was self conscious at first moving through the crowds, but was equally amused to see that were people almost as large as he and Rebecca.

"Must be a fat people convention in town!" he joked as they headed towards the Food Court. They ordered a large bucket of fried chicken with extra fries and root beer floats and enjoyed their meal as they watch the crowd from their table. 

Some people recognized him and approached them asking for his autograph. Once Red would have resented his privacy being invaded, but now he gladly complied, happily greeting his fans and engaging them in friendly chats, answering questions about his books and computer games. He always introduced Rebecca as the co-creator of his games, and she graciously signed autographs as well. When they finished their lunch, Red & Reb began strolling the fairgrounds again. 

They passed some of the games that offered dolls of many shapes and sizes as prizes. They stopped in front of the Test Your Strength booth, where muscular jocks trying to impress their girlfriends swung a huge, heavy mallet to ring the bell on top of a 20-foot pole. A few only managed to reach the points of the pole that read "Weakling" or "Wimp". One big bruiser rammed the mallet down with all his might and managed to propel the ringer high enough to tap the bell in a dull clang.

"Good," Red mused loudly enough to be heard, "but not quite good enough."

The Jock turned to face Red with an angry glare. "Think you can do better, FAT BOY!" the Jock bellowed defiantly. 

The surrounding crowd's eyes all turned toward Red, whose face momentarily flushed crimson. He was about to return the insult, when he felt Rebecca giving his arm a gentle squeeze. He turned to her, and she gave him a big, reassuring hug, kissed his cheek, then said with determination, "You show him, honey!"

Bolstered by her encouragement, Red strode confidently towards the pole, firmly grabbed the mallet, raised it over his head, and with all his might and weight behind his swing, sent the mallet crashing down on the ringer's stand, and the ringer shot up like a rocket, striking the bell, which made a loud, piercing CLANG that could be heard throughout the whole fairground! 

The force of Red's swing almost dislodged the bell, and the game had to closed for an hour while the attendants fixed it. The watching crowd exploded in wild applause and slapped Red's wide back in congratulations. Red turned to the mocking Jock, who could only stare back in dumb, open-mouthed amazement. The game's attendant offered Red any prize he wanted, and Red triumphantly handed a happily beaming Rebecca the largest, chubbiest pink teddy bear on the prize rack. The crowd applauded as Red, with Reb proudly holding his arm while carrying her prize with her other arm, continued their stroll down the midway, leaving behind the cheering well-wishers and the dumbfounded Jock. 

"Red!" Rebecca squealed. "I didn't realize you were so strong!"

"Well," Red smiled, "just cause I sit behind a keyboard most of the time doesn't mean I don't workout once in a while!"

He flexed his arm so Reb could feel his muscle, which made her squeal again. Her beautiful, round face beaming with pride came close to his and she planted a big kiss on his lips. They stood in each other's embrace for several minutes, oblivious to the passing crowd around them. 

Rebecca dreamingly opened her eyes briefly and spotted a nearby clock which was reading a quarter to two. She quickly remembered one of the reasons she insisted on going to the Fair. She gently broke the embrace, took Red's meaty hand and started heading down the midway with Red in tow.

"Hey!" Red exclaimed, puzzled. "Where's the fire? Why the big rush?"

"Don't want to miss the main event now, do we?" she answered with a smile.

"Main event? But the fireworks don't start for hours yet," Red wondered loudly. Rebecca ignored his questions with a giggle and continued dragging Red towards the crowd that was now gathering in front of the stage at the end of the midway.

As they approached the stage, Red finally noticed the large banner that hung over the stage that read "10th Annual Fourth of July Hot Dog Eating Contest" with the Fair's emcee in the middle of announcing the names of the contestants who were gathering on stage.

Puzzled, Red asked, "Honey, why did you want to come see..."

His question stopped in his throat as he heard his name, "Terry 'Red' Patrick" booming over the Fair's loudspeakers. 

Shocked, he faced Reb, who had a wide, Cheshire cat-like grin on her plump face. The surrounding crowd, recognizing his name, broke out in loud cheers. He stared back at Rebecca in stunned disbelief.

"Reb, please tell me you didn't do this," he pleaded.

Rebecca met his gaze with her loveliest smile.

"Honey," she sweetly cooed, "you made me so proud when you rang the bell before, and I know you can do this too. Please don't let me down. Please!" giving him a pleading look that could have melted the hardest heart. 

The surrounding crowd echoed her encouragement. Realizing there was no backing out, Red sighed in surrender, took a deep breath, and climbed the steps leading to the stage, Rebecca and the crowd gleefully wishing him luck. Red found himself lined up with the other contestants, some of them as heavy as he was. 

The emcee returned to the microphone. "And now, Ladies and Gentlemen," he announced, "please welcome once again our Hot Dog Eating Champ for the past two years, Tetsuro Hikiawa from Japan!"

The crowd roared as a skinny, 20-year-old young man bounded on stage, his arms raised like a prizefighter. Red couldn't believe his eyes, THIS kid was the Hot Dog Eating Champ? The emcee continued his announcement. 

"Remember, contestants, this year's winner has to beat our current champ's record of eating 25 hot dogs in one 5-minute sitting!"

Red gasped, "25 HOT DOGS! Where did they all go?" eying the skinny frame of Tetsuro. 

Suddenly, a table was rolled on stage covered from end to end with plates of steaming red hot dogs and bread buns, next to pitchers of cold water and cups. Red gulped, and was thinking of quitting right there and then, when he looked out into the crowd and focused in on the proudly beaming round face of Rebecca, giving him a thumbs up and blowing him a kiss. Red took a deep breath as the emcee bellowed out "On your marks, get set, GO!!!"

The surrounding contestants quickly grabbed the hot dogs and buns and stuffed them into their mouths, washing down each dog with water. Tetsuro, the reigning champ, was gobbling down hot dogs at a furious pace. 
Determined, Red quickly picked up the pace, swallowing one dog at a time as fast as he could go. The crowd wildly cheered as the clock ticked away the minutes; already some contestants were dropping out. One 300-pounder just managed to bite his 12th dog before grabbing his belly, clamping his beefy hand over his mouth, and quickly running off the stage in sickened defeat. One bye one, contenders fell by the wayside, and then, only two were still battling it out, Red and Tetsuro. 

The crowd went crazy as they yelled their encouragement, Rebecca cheering the loudest. The minutes were ticking by quickly, though to Red it was like an eternity between each bite. But, using the same concentration he used while writing a story, he continued to stuff each hot dog into his mouth and swallowed. His stomach was beginning to hurt now, but Red kept on eating. 

He already lost count on how many dogs he already consumed, when he heard a commotion on the other side of the stage. Not breaking his pace, he turned to see Tetsuro, with a pained expression on his suddenly green face, trying to finish a half-bitten frankfurter. His teeth just managed to touch the frank, when suddenly, looking ill beyond words, Tetsuro clamped his hand over his mouth, and quickly ran for the Sick Station at the end of the stage. 

The crowd went nuts now, as the contest clock ticked away the final 30 seconds. Red grabbed a dog in each hand and shoved them into his mouth. The crowd loudly chanted, "Go! Go! Go!" Red kept his eyes focused on Rebecca, cheering with tears in her eyes. It was down to the last 10 seconds as Red looked at the half bitten hot dog he was holding in his hand. The crowds chant kept ringing in his ears as he stared at the half eaten frank. Then, as the last second approached, Red stuffed the dog into his mouth and swallowed. The contest bell rang, and a huge roar rose up from the crowd. 

The emcee rushed to Red's side and grabbed his arm and raised it into the air. "Ladies and Gentlemen!" he bellowed, "our new Hot Dog Eating Champ, Terry 'Red' Patrick!!!"

The crowd burst out in wild applause and loud whoops. The MC quieted the crowd as he continued. "Not only is Red Patrick our new champ, but he's broken the Fair's record of eating 31 Hot Dogs in 5 minutes!!!"

Red could not believe his ears, he beat the previous record by six dogs! The emcee handed Red a large loving cup with the inscription, "4th of July Hot Dog Eating Champ!" Red turned to see a happy Rebecca joining him on stage, with tears of joy rolling down her plump cheeks, and she planted a big, loving kiss on his lips as the crowd roared its approval, chanting, "Red! Red! Red!" over and over again.

"Here, honey," Rebecca coaxed, "try and drink a little more ginger ale." Red groaned as his lips clamped around the straw and sipped the soda in the cup Rebecca was holding. He leaned his head back on the bench, rubbing his rumbling stomach with his hands, trying in vain to pull down the yellow polo shirt that kept riding up, revealing his sore, swollen belly. The sight of his exposed stomach excited Rebecca and she couldn't resist poking Red's bulging tummy with her index finger, causing him to moan again. 

With a glazed expression, he looked at Rebecca. "I can't believe," he burped, "that you made me do that!"

Rebecca wiped the sweat on his brow with a napkin. "How are you feeling now?" she asked timidly.

"Like an over-inflated balloon that's about to pop, that's how I feel!" Red belched.

Suddenly, a loud POP! filled the air, and they both stared at Red's belly in startled surprise. Another pop was heard and they looked up to see that the Fair's fireworks display was going off. They looked at each other again and tossed back their heads in loud, happy laughter. Rebecca tenderly moved forward and gave Red a lingering kiss, which he gladly returned. They quietly sat on the bench watching the fireworks, Red stroking her soft, yellow hair while Reb gently rubbed Red's tummy. 

They sat in silence for another few minutes. Rebecca's gentle voice broke the moment's silence.

"How are you feeling now, sweetie?"

"Better," Red answered softly. "In fact, I think I'm actually feeling a little hungry."

"Good," she said, then she quickly stood up, firmly gripped Red's beefy arm, and tugged him to his feet. "Let's go!' she ordered with a sly lilt in her voice.

"Go?" Red quizzed suspiciously. "What's next?"

"Next," Reb grinned with a gleam in her eyes, "is DINNER!"

"Oh, no!" Red groaned in mock-protest as he allowed Reb to lead him towards the Food Court, with the sights and sounds of the brightly-colored fireworks exploding overhead in the warm July night. 

THE END 

View attachment RRFair.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 30, 2008)

Hope folks enjoyed the Red & Reb stories. I have a couple of more I'll be posting soon.

RV :eat1:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Mar 30, 2008)

I always enjoy your stories RV  keep 'em coming!


----------



## PiggiesLove (Jun 16, 2021)

I love that Red is a science fiction writer. That's one of my fave genres to read, other than SSBHM/FFA romance of course.  The second story was definitely a romantic comedy. Really loved both stories.


----------

